# Hawk Router shop



## RouterFool (Sep 10, 2004)

I have been receiving junk & junk e-mail mail from Hawk Wood working tools about their Router shop Router table.

Anyone have any experience with it? 

Please post your pro & con comments

RouterFool


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a new one on me, never heard of the Hawk Router Shop.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think it is RBI hawk, they make some really nice scroll saws. If they're making a router table, I suspect it would be a good one.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

RouterFool, did you register for an emailing newsletter of some kind?


----------



## routerfriend (Jul 24, 2008)

*rbi hawk routershop : my experience*



RouterFool said:


> I have been receiving junk & junk e-mail mail from Hawk Wood working tools about their Router shop Router table.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with it?
> 
> ...


Hello my dear American friend,
Just a few words from an European luthier and woodworker.
I have bought a rbi Hawk routershop from the factory sales department and imported to Europe.The guys at rbi are really good sellers. My table is the worst investment I have done untill now. In a few words: it is not flat at all,it has a tendency to twist and warp.The Idea of joining a horizontal and a vertical table under a same tools was interesting.But whenever you look at the thing it is build of cheap unprecise material.It is easy to anderstand that you simply cannot achive a precise tool with unprecise cheap components.
The aftersale department is on vacation all over the year.But I am a happy guy I have the rbi Hawk 5 years of garantee...At this price I would'nt buy this routertable to use it as a flowerstand. Kind regards, routerfriend


----------

